# B6 Passat: what size bit to remove rear caliper brackets?



## Jimal (Jul 31, 2003)

Is it the same 14mm triple square bit that is used on the A5 chassis? I need to order one up (along with upgrading my VAG-COM) in order to replace the rear brakes on my wife's '07 Passat.

Thanks,
Jimal


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

If it is...and I'd bet yes, since Audi/VW uses parts among models.....Make sure you get a real short 14mm triple square!....Rear suspension parts make it very hard to get a straight shot at the bolts...my long Snap On bit that I bought off the truck for doin my front suspension wouldn't work at all!...If you don't get bit and extension lined up dead nuts straight you risk strippin out the triple square bolt head... Not a pretty thought!...I got a real small bit from "Metal Nerd" website..worked like a charm..and was less than 1/2 the $$'s of the SnapOn tool!


----------



## Jimal (Jul 31, 2003)

I took a chance and ordered up the Metalnerd bit. I have several Metalnerd tools and they work great without the Snap-on/Mac/Matco markup.

Jim


----------



## mr2guru (Oct 1, 2006)

Yep a VERY tight tolerance 14mm triple square. I went through 3 different ones and ended up ordering a VW service kit before that one fit.


----------



## Jimal (Jul 31, 2003)

I just finished the rears on the wife's Passat wagon. Those triple-square bolts weren't as tight as I feared, which is fine because they are difficult to get a good angle on. The Metalnerd bit was perfect and the VAG-COM procedure worked perfectly.

Jimal


----------

